# Your system does not support UDEV[SOLVED]

## serge

Hi everybody

Suddenly , at boot, I got the message telling me that my system does not support UDEV...anymore.

Because it did....

I have the latest stable gentoo-sources udev and baselayout versions.

I even reinstalled baselayout and udev but it did not help.

I cannot tell exactly when it started.

From now, my sound card is loaded from time to time and have other problems that need UDEV. [usb memory keys , etc].

Am I the only one?

My gentoo box runs on an AMD 64 bit dual core CPU.

Thanks for help.

SergeLast edited by serge on Tue Jul 31, 2007 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

Possibly a silly question, but have you always run etc-update or dispatch-conf after your updates? You could also try to rip out and reinstall udev completely, not just reemerging (this should not be necessary, but it has helped me one or two times with ebuilds when I had messed up the config file update).

----------

## PaulBredbury

"Rip out" is bad advice - do not just blindly delete files. Various ebuilds can insert rule files in /etc/udev/rules.d/, for instance.

----------

## Naib

do you have udev enabled in the kernel? built in?

----------

## serge

Yes of course I have udev enabled in the kernel.

As I said, it did work but suddenly I started to get this error.

But i don't know exactly when it started.

Serge

----------

## serge

I guess it has nothing to do with udev itself because it is installed.

I suppose it has to do with baselayout because the initscript checks what dev management we use and returns the error message. So it should mean that the initscript does not see that udev is installed.

Here the part of the code of rc-scripts:

```

 # OK, if we got here, things are probably not right :)

      if [[ ${devfs} == "no" && ${udev} == "no" ]] ; then

         clear

         echo

         einfo "The Gentoo Linux system initialization scripts have detected that"

         einfo "your system does not support UDEV.  Since Gentoo Linux has been"

         einfo "designed with dynamic /dev in mind, it is highly suggested that you"

         einfo "emerge sys-fs/udev and configure your system to use it."

         einfo "Please read the Gentoo Handbook for more information!"

         echo

         einfo "    http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/"

         echo

         einfo "Thanks for using Gentoo! :)"

         echo

         read -t 15 -p "(hit Enter to continue or wait 15 seconds ...)"

      fi

```

And it is what I get....

But re-installing baselayout did not help...

Serge

----------

## Rob1n

I've had a look at this and something seems to have deleted the /lib64/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh script on both my AMD64 boxes (which would look to cause me the same error next time I reboot them).  They show up in a list of files installed by the udev package, but aren't on the disk.  This would look to have happened in the last couple of weeks (that's when I last rebooted anyway).  My i686 system still has the files inplace though.

I've just reinstalled udev on one AMD64 system and the file's back.  I've checked the portage logs and nothing claims to have removed it.

----------

## serge

Rob1n

The scripts do exist in /lib64/rcscripts/addons !

But they are not executable, they are just read-only!!!

Serge

----------

## serge

But it does not help

Still the same error...

----------

## serge

SOLVED

2 things to correct it in /lib/rcscripts/addons to make it work:

- the scripts were not executable[dm-crypt-start.sh, dm-crypt-stop.sh, dm-start.sh]

- there were no symlinks to /lib64/rcscripts/addons, and the scripts in this directory were not executable neither.

Now it is ok. 

Thanks again to all of you and especially Rob1n who put me in the right path.

Serge

----------

## Rob1n

Glad it's working, but:

 *serge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - the scripts were not executable[dm-crypt-start.sh, dm-crypt-stop.sh, dm-start.sh]
> 
> 

 

They shouldn't need to be executable as they're not executed directly (they're sourced from another shell script).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - there were no symlinks to /lib64/rcscripts/addons, and the scripts in this directory were not executable neither.
> 
> 

 

What symlinks where?

----------

## PaulBredbury

Eh?

```
$ ll /lib/rcscripts/addons/dm*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7363 2007-06-24 12:10 /lib/rcscripts/addons/dm-crypt-start.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1021 2007-06-24 12:10 /lib/rcscripts/addons/dm-crypt-stop.sh

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2124 2007-06-28 11:08 /lib/rcscripts/addons/dm-start.sh
```

Still works.

```
$ equery belongs dm-start.sh

sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (/lib/rcscripts/addons/dm-start.sh)
```

----------

## serge

symlinks from /lib64/rcscripts/addons to /lib/rcscripts/addons

Serge

----------

## Rob1n

 *serge wrote:*   

> symlinks from /lib64/rcscripts/addons to /lib/rcscripts/addons

 

Then you've got something bigger up with your system.  /lib should be a symlink to /lib64, so the above should be the same directory.

----------

## serge

Rob1n

/lib64/rcscripts/addons/mdev-start.sh, udev-start.sh, udev-stop.sh

[the only scripts I have in this addons directory

Serge

----------

## serge

Rob1n

In my system, in /lib/rcscripts ,

- there are 3 symlinks: awk, net, sh pointing to /lib64/rcscripts

- an addons directory which is a real directory where are dm-start.sh, dm-crypt-start.sh, dm-crypt-stop.sh

which are not symlink files belonging to the device-mapper ebuild.

Serge

----------

## Rob1n

 *serge wrote:*   

> In my system, in /lib/rcscripts ,
> 
> - there are 3 symlinks: awk, net, sh pointing to /lib64/rcscripts
> 
> - an addons directory which is a real directory where are dm-start.sh, dm-crypt-start.sh, dm-crypt-stop.sh
> ...

 

On both of my systems they're all real directories & real files - the only symlink is from /lib to /lib64.  Perhaps the default layout has changed in more recent installs - makes supporting trickier through.

----------

